# cold front may help red tide..



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

VERO BEACH — A weekend cold front might bring some relief from the effects of red tide in the ocean off Indian River County, officials say.

Winds are to shift, lessening breezes that have been bringing red tide irritants on shore, causing sore throats and watery eyes among people on the beachfront. The National Weather Service predicts that on Sunday winds will be coming out of the northwest or north, as temperatures drop to the low 70s during the day and into the lower 50s at night.

“That might lessen the respiratory impacts,” said Cindy Heil, a state red tide specialist based in St. Petersburg.

In the meantime, the Indian River County Chamber of Commerce has sent a red ride advisory to local hotels, suggesting that guests do things other than go to the beach, said spokeswoman Lori Burns.

The suggestions "are our rainy day list," said Burns. Guests are told of local museums and shopping opportunities.

Yet some die-hard surfers and fishermen continue staying outdoors at the Sebastian Inlet State Park at the north end of Indian River County. The red tide is concentrated in Brevard County and only in recent days did any of it become noticeable to the south.¶

“This is no place for people with asthma or respiratory problems,” said state park manager Ron John.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Red Tide*

Just as Bad in Volusia County from Canaveral to Ponce inlet NSB had Thousand of Dead Fish littering the beach i saw numerous Snook Pompano,Trout ,RedFish,Blues.Majority being Whiting and sand perch.

Was going to Fish Sebastian but after i saw guys fishing with masks on i realized it wasnt worth it;
With the MOP level 4 conditions i opted to go to Dicks Sporting Goods and Sports Authority 5-6 mi inland it was even bad there but not as bad.

I usually stay on the Beach down there but had to settle for the Lexington.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Vic I hear it could be a problem off-and-on for up to two years.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> Vic I hear it could be a problem off-and-on for up to two years.


Don't even say that... Where did you hear this?!?!?!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I fished yesterday from the north shore of Ponce Inlet up through Flagler Beach. We haven't seen any red tide effects since the end of October. That's the good news. I believe there are still some residual red tide effects. 

It is much harder to find sand fleas, and the stomach contents of the fish I caught yesterday had no partially digested fleas. Please release those fleas not used when finished fishing and harvest only those that you feel confident you'll need.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> I fished yesterday from the north shore of Ponce Inlet up through Flagler Beach. We haven't seen any red tide effects since the end of October. That's the good news. I believe there are still some residual red tide effects.
> 
> It is much harder to find sand fleas, and the stomach contents of the fish I caught yesterday had no partially digested fleas. Please release those fleas not used when finished fishing and harvest only those that you feel confident you'll need.


Ventured out today (I live on the beach in Daytona Beach Shores) and immediately started coughing up a storm (Doc told me I have mild emphysema). Also saw a few people wearing surgeons masks. My eyes were watering, nose running, coughing so bad I was gagging, and got a headache. All that for a 5 block trip up the beach to Publix in my car. Things got better when I got back inside in the A/C. Maybe I'm more susceptable to it than others, but it was BAAAAAAD!!!:--|


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

VICIII said:


> Don't even say that... Where did you hear this?!?!?!



Here's one source, there are dozens:
http://www.beachesofsouthwalton.com/pdfs/Red Tide.pdf


----------

